# أيه ده ؟؟ هما المسلمين دول أيه اللي جابهم هنا ؟؟



## jim_halim (18 نوفمبر 2006)

أنا أولاً عضو جديد .. و ده لسه أول موضوع لي هنا ... 

و أنتم مش ممكن تتصوروا قد أيه كانت فرحتي لما لقيت منتديات للكنيسة العربية .. 
و قلت أخيراً الواحد ممكن يشوف مواضيع روحية .. و ترانيم .. و قداسات ..و سير آباء و قديسين ..
 و فرحت جداً .. 

لكن أول ما دخلت المنتديات لاحظت أن فيه مواضيع كتيرة جداً عن المسلمين .. و الأسلام .. و مسلمين كاتبين و هجوم من هنا و هجوم من هناك .. و العملية بقت مش لذيذة ... 

أنا أصلاً مش قادر أفهم ليه المسلمين داخلين المنتدي ده ؟؟ ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

أنا مثلاً .. مافكرتش أدخل أي منتدي أسلامي من الدشليون منتدي أسلامي اللي علي النت ..
و مش فاهم هما داخلين هنا ليه ؟؟ حباً في المشاحنات و الخناقات .. و لا علشان يفسدوا علينا نحن المسيحيين الجو المسيحي اللي كنا حابين أننا نخلقه ؟؟ بمبدأ ( فيها لاخفيها ) .. 

و لا علشان الدعوة ... الموضة اللي ماشيين فيها ... يا أخوانا أ بقوا أدعوا في حتة تانية زي منتوا عايزين ... ما حبكتش يعني تدعوا هنا ...كفاية أن في البلاد العربية كلها أنتوا الوحيدين اللي مسموحلكم أنكم تدعوا لدينكم ... يعني حرام يعني .. الرحمة حلوة يا جماعة ... 

أنا  مش عارف أقول أيه و لا أطلب أيه ؟؟؟  أنا متضايق جداً و نفسي أي هجوم علي الأديان سواء علي المسيحية أو علي الأسلام يتحذف أو علي الأقل يكون فيه مكان مخصص لعملية حوار الأديان ... اللي ها يتقلب خناقات الأديان ... و أي موضوع في المجال ده  يتكتب برا القسم ده  يبقي يتحذف علطول ... رحماً بالناس اللي مش عايزه وجع دماغ ... 

لأن ببساطة أنا مش مسيحي لأن الأسلام وحش .. أنا مسيحي لأني مؤمن و مصدق في أن المسيح هو أبن الله و ليس خلاص إلا به ... 

و علشان كده أنا مايهمنيش ببساطة أني أعرف الأسلام ده بيقول أيه أصلاً علشان أقرأ نقد عليه .. و كمان طبعاً ها يؤذيني أني أقرأ نقد للمسيحية .. في حين أني لم أنقد حد ... 

و بس فالملخص بتاع الكلام الكتير اللي فوق ده ... أن يكون فيه مكان مخصص لحوار الأديان .. 
و يسيبولنا بقية المنتدي ... و أي موضوع يتكتب في غير المكان المخصص ليه .. مش بس يتنقل .. لأ بل يتحذف أصلاً .. علشان نوضع حد للأستعباط ... 

و بس ...


----------



## محمدباشا (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*مرحب بيك فى بيتك*



jim_halim قال:


> أنا أولاً عضو جديد .. و ده لسه أول موضوع لي هنا ...
> 
> و أنتم مش ممكن تتصوروا قد أيه كانت فرحتي لما لقيت منتديات للكنيسة العربية ..
> و قلت أخيراً الواحد ممكن يشوف مواضيع روحية .. و ترانيم .. و قداسات ..و سير آباء و قديسين ..
> ...






*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ليه بس يا أخى 

هو أنت بتحكم على الجميع انه وحش 

لالالالا

اسف يا اخى والله فى كويسين 

وأكيد ما أقصدش نفسى 

بس اتمنى طبعاً 

وعلى فكره بجد فى الآخر المسلمين الموجودين هنا هيصعبوا عليك لأنك لا ترى الا سباب من بعض الأخوه المسيحيين
وأيضا من بعض المسلمين
ولكن ده شيئ طبيعى
وأنا أوعدك أنه قريباً جدا هاتشوف موضوع هايل ليس به الا احترام من الطرفين 
والحمد لله هاقدر على اجبار الكل على احترام الموضوع

ويكفيك أننا ضيوف عندك 

ياراجل انت رجل عربى يعنى 

قمة الكرم والشرف

مرحب بيك فى منتداك صاحب بيت ونحن ضيوف عليك 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​*


----------



## jupiter4x (18 نوفمبر 2006)

*hi*

أول حاجة الكنيسة مش بس للمسيحيين 

المسيح لكل البشر واللي عاوز يخش يا أهلا بيه ممكن يغير تفكيرة ويشوف الحقيقة 

أمال ازاي ممكن نكرز للناس اذا ممنوع يدخلوا احنا مش زي اليهود اللي قافلين دينهم لنفس السلالة بس 


واللي مش عاوز يبين الحقيقة ويدعي الناس فميبقاش مسيحي 


ولا إيه رأيكم ؟


عن نفسي أنا مسلم 
لكن لازم اشوف أخبار دينا اللي تطورنا منه : المسيحية 
ونحاول نقرب من ربنا أكتر 

والمسلم الحقيقي هو اللي عاوز الخير والهداية للناس 
ما هو في مسلمين بيعتبروا شخصية الإمام علي بالنسبة ليهم زي المسيح وماحدش تكلم 

فالمسألة كحتاجة رحابة صدر مش أكتر 


ويبقى المسيحيين قلبهم أبيض أكتر من المسلمين عموما 
وبالأخير حاياخدوا حقهم ويكون له حرية زي المسلمين وأكتر


----------



## lord12 (19 نوفمبر 2006)

انا مسلم ووانا عن نفسي لا اتمنى وجود اي مسلم هنا
بس سبب تواجد المسلمين هنا هو حميتهم ودفاعهم عن دينهم
لأن للأسف في قسم هنا خاص بالهجوم عالاسلام وعالرسول
واعتقد ان لو اتمنع وجود اي موضوع يمس الاسلام مش هتلاقي ولا مسلم هنا
وانا اتمنى ذلك
عموما ياريت كل المسلمين الي هنا مايدخلوش في جدال معاهم لأن زي مانتوا شايفين مفيش محاورات هنا كل الي هنا سب في الاسلام والرسول بس


----------



## jim_halim (19 نوفمبر 2006)

العملية سهلة ... لو كان حد قرأ الموضوع بتاعي بالراحة كده و من غير تحمس زائد ... كان فهم أن اللي أنا أقصده مش أن كل المسلمين يمشوا لأ بس أن الهجوم علي الأديان يتوقف .. 
أو علي الأقل يبقي ليه قسم مع نفسه .. اللي يعوز يهاجم أو يعمل مقارنة أديان يتفضل هناك براحته ... و هناك بس .. 
و بالنسبة للمسلمين فهم طبعاً معتقدش أنهم ها يكونوا مهتمين ببقية الأقسام .. بس حتي لو بفرض أن كان في حد مهتم .. يبقي يدخل و من غير هجوم أو مقارنة الأديان .. رحمة بينا .. و الكلام ده طبعاً يسري علي كل الأديان يعني محدش يخبط في أي دين إلا في القسم بتاع التخبيط .. 

و طبعاً أي مسلم أو بوذي أو يهودي .. أو أياً كان دينه أو معتقده ... يا أهلاً بيه .. طالما مكانشي بيخبط في أي حاجة .. لأن ببساطة مش ها يبقي ليه حجة .. ما فيه مكان مخصص للكلام ده يعمل فيه اللي هو عايزه ... 

و بس .. و لو كلامي فيه حاجة غلط .. أحب أنكم تفهموني أيه هي ..


----------



## ياسر الحربي (21 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على الطردة حلوة منك يا ضيف يا جديد


----------



## jupiter4x (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*كما قال الرسول الكريم*

لو تعلمون ما أعلم لضحكتم قليلا ولبكيتم كثيرا 


حبيبي مافي فرق بين مسلم ومسيحي كلها إيمانيات بلا معنى كبير 

ما هو الفرق زاد لك إيد ولا نقص لك ضرس !؟


حبيبي مش فارقه خليهم يشاركو ولا يطلعوا هما أحرار 
مين سماك ناطق بإسم الرب ياباشا !؟

الكنيسة للرب مش لمدحت ولا لبولس ولا مرقص أو جرجس باشا 

لما تفهموا كدا كويس حيجي الوقت اللي نفهم بيه بعض أكتر مش فارقه 


أهو الإسلام الحقيقي بيقول أي شخص ماعرفش مين هو الرب كويس وتايه ومظلل مش حايعاقب أو يخش جهنم لأنه مش بيعرف وتم تظليله 
ودم شخص بريء مهما كانت ديانته أقدس عند ربنا وحرام أكتر من هدم الكعبة ذات نفسيها 

أما الحاجات اللي بتسمعوها عن الإسلام فهي غلط حتى لو كانت بكتب إسلامية ما دام مش مقتنعين إنها من عند ربنا الواحد رب الكل

يعني الشيعة المسلمين بيقولوا إن القرءان محرف ومحذوف منه حاجات كتيرة 
يعني عندهم 1200 مليون مسلم أو أكتر غيرهم كافر كمان وحيخش جهنم يدفى فيها حبتين 

كلام غلط عمره ما كان الدين ملك حد 

الرب الحقيقي بيحب مخلوقاته ومافيش فرق طب عرفوه ولا لا حايضل هوا الرب 
ومش حايزيدوا حاجة لمكوته ولا ينقصوها 

ئي رأيكم يا اخوانا ؟

اما الغباء اللي بيظهره المسلمين لأنهم اللي موجودين داخلين يدافعوا ويهاجموا وهما مش بيعرفوا ولا حاجة 


ربنا أكبر من كل دا صدقوني 

أنا مش عارف هوا المنتدى دا بس للمسيحيين المصريين ولا في عرب كمان أنا لسه ماتصفحتش المقالاات لسه 

على فكرة أنا مش مصري أنا من الكويت وبزور الكنيسة الإنجيلية كل فترة 
ومافيش مشاكل عندنا عمره مايقول راعي الكنيسة لحد إخرج برا لأن ربنا رحيم 

ويسوع قال أثناء صلبه أبتي إغفر لهم إنهم لايعلمون 
مش دعا عليهم أو لعنهم وقال لهم إخرجوا برا ملكوتي 
بولس ذات نفسه أكبر عدو للمسيح أصبح أكبر رسول ليه وهو حافظ العهد الجديد وكاتب أكتر رسايله 

إذا إحنا ماتخدناش يسوع مرشد لينا وقدوة نبقى مسيحيين إزاي 
يعني نخلي غاندي وثورته الصامتة الهندوسية أكتر سماحة من المسيحية !؟

مستحيل 

طب في القرءان يقول ربنا : أقرب الناس مودة للذين آمنوا الذين قالوا إنا نصارى !!!

فليه بنحارب بعض وبنشيل على بعض 
وبعدين النبي محمد لما حارب حارب إمبراطوريات مش حارب المسيحية 
اللي بعده أعترف كانوا أغبية ومستغلين لدرجة قتلوا أحفاد نبيهم وهما بيقولوا إنهم مسلمين إزاي !؟

كلها لعبة قذرة حولت الدين لمصلحة ناس إتدفنوا وبقيت خرافاتهم وأحقادهم حية لسا 

أتمنى تفهموا أكتر وإنتوا كنتوا دايما إخواتنا الكبار 
والمسلمين من غير دعم المسيحية في الحبشة قبل الهجرة كانوا حيبقوا مجرد ذكرايات منسية 


شكرا


----------



## دفاع (22 نوفمبر 2006)

المفترض أن المنتدى مسيحي فلا يدخله سوى المسيحيين

ولكن عندما يهاجمون الإسلام بهذه القذارة فيجب على المسلمين التصدي لهم


----------



## Fadie (23 نوفمبر 2006)

> ولكن عندما يهاجمون الإسلام بهذه القذارة فيجب على المسلمين التصدي لهم


 
اتنيل انت بق بس فى منتدى ام مريم قصدى ابن مريم بس هنا زى الكتكوت جعلناك صاغر

جيم اللى عايز اقولهولك انك بجد لذيذ اوى و اسلوبك اللى عرضت بيه الموضوع لذيذ اوى عموما حبيبى كل اللى انت قلته منفذ هناك قسم لحوار الاديان للأسلاميات و الرد على الشبهات مسيحية و اسئلة و اجوبة لكل من لديه سؤال

جوبيتر فور اكس بموت انا فى الاسلام المتحرر بتاع عمرو خالد دة


----------



## Scofield (23 نوفمبر 2006)

jupiter4x قال:


> لو تعلمون ما أعلم لضحكتم قليلا ولبكيتم كثيرا
> 
> 
> حبيبي مافي فرق بين مسلم ومسيحي كلها إيمانيات بلا معنى كبير
> ...




بجد أحييك من كل قلبى كلامك صح 100% و عقلانى جدا
بس للأسف المسلم العادى يدخل هنا متصور تصور مسبق اننا اعدائه
وهناك من يقل أدبه علينا و فى المواقع الأسلامية أيضا يسبون المسيح و يتريقون عليه
بجد حجات بتخلى الواحد يخرج عن شعوره و يتضايق و يتنرفز
بس بجد أنا بكون ندمان على تصرفاتى بس هما اللى بيدفعونى لكده
بجد المشكلة أن امثالك من المثقفين قليلين جدا و فعلا لو كان فيه مثقفين و متنورين مثلك لكان الوضع أختلف.
بس هو ده المسلم العادى سنى يكفر شيعى و شيعى يكفر سنى و كل المسلمين يكفرون بعض
و يكفرون باقى الأديان وكأن الله أوجدهم ليكفرو كل الناس و يجعلهم حكام على البشر
و يدينوهم و نسو ان الله وحده هو الديان و هو الذى يقول من هذا و من هذا


----------



## jupiter4x (23 نوفمبر 2006)

أول حاجة ميرسي جدا على ذوقك 

وإنك بتابع عمرو خالد 

شخصيا أنا ماباحبش أتابعه

بعدين عندي مداخلة بسيطة 

مافيش حد صاغر لاهنا ولا هناك كل واحد ملك عند ذات نفسه وبين اللي بيحبوه وبيحترموا أنفسهم بالمقام الأول 

تاني حاجة مافيش داعي يا أخ دفاع الكلام ده لأن الإسلام مش محتاج اللي يدافع عنه 
وتواجد المسلمين هنا مالوش داعي ليه لأنه عمره مافي حد راح للكنيسة الحقيقية وقاعد فيها 24 ساعة علشان يقول للناس اللي بيصلوا انتوا دينكم غلط وانتم كفرة لو حد عملها في المسجد الجامع كان إتقتل في لحظتها 
وبعدين في المسجد كمان بيتقال في كل صلاة آية : ولا الضالين = المسيحيين بأكتر التفاسير يعني لو حد قال ماتقولوهاش كان اتضرب على الاقل 

والمكان ده يعتبر كنيسة إفتراضية على السايبر 

يعني الأفضل نبعد 

بالنسبة للإسلاميات والهجوم على الإسلام 

كل مسلم يعرف ان دينه حق 
وان المسيح نبي مقدس وبنحبه ونحترمه ومانرضاش حد يغلط ولو مسلم غلط بحقه نعتبره كفر بالله لأنه أعظم نبي عند المسلمين 
وزي ماقال القرآن وجيها في الدنيا و الآخرة 

 والإسلام حق وعمره ماحد يقدر يعكس الحاجة دي 
وزي ماقال الله بمعنى لو حاولوا كل الناس بكل طاقتهم وأموالهم إنهم يطفئوا نور الله مش حيقدروا وتكون خسارة كبيرة ليهم وحسرة عليهم 

وبعدين المسيحية دين محبة ومش فيها الكراهية 
مش قال المسيح أحبوا مبغظيكم باركوا لاعنيكم !؟
من صفعك على خدك الأيسر فأدر له خدك الأيمن !!

إحنا مش عاوزين لعن ولا بغض ولا كراهية ولا صفعات 
اللي محتاجينه هو المحبة 
وحرام تخرج الكنيسة عن منهج المحبة والتسامح علشان حماس ناس جاهلين ومش فاهمين صح 



وأقول لكل مسلم مقولة عمر بن الخطاب : 
نحن قوم أعزنا الله في الإسلام فمن ترك دينه فقد ذل 

دينك هو عزتك 
وإذا أخطأت على أحد فاعتذر منه 
وإذا أخطأ أحد عليك فقل سلام




أبانا الذي في السموات ليأت ملكوتك 
لتكن مشيئتك  - الكتاب المقدس

لاإكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي  - القرءان الكريم


----------



## jupiter4x (23 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا ريمون على كلامك الجميل جدا 

أنا بشكرك وبقدم ليك تحية إحترام 

صدقني إنتا مش غلطان لما تنفعل إذا مازعلتش على دينك أعز حاجة عليك مش حاتعتبر مسيحي مخلص 
لكن إنتا مخلص بجد ودي حاجة بتخليني أحترمك أكتر 

بعدين صدقني والله العظيم اللي بيشتم ولا بيتريق على المسيح لو كان مسلم يبقى كافر 

كافر لأن المسيح أعظم نبي عند الإسلام 
وبعدين المسيحية دين جميل وعمر مسلم حايفهم الإسلام لغاية مايتعمق بالمسيحية بكل مذاهبها 

بالنسبة للسنة والشيعة دي حاجة بقت وصمة عار للمسلمين لأن الدين الحقيقي مافيهوش كراهية ومصالح 

هما بيكفروا بعض صحيح وكمان بيقتلوا بعض 

لكن الإسلام الحقيقي غير مليون مرة عن اللي بنشوفه قدامنا 

بالنسبة ليا مش عارف أنا بحس لو الإسلام الحقيقي طبق فعلا كان من 400 سنة كان في رائدات فضاء مسلمات بسافروا ويعملوا ابحاث على إحدى كواكب المجموعة الشمسية 

مش بيقتلوهم باللبس الفضيع ده 

عموما مش دا موضوعي 

أنا حبيت أشكرك 

وصدقني إنتا الشخص اللي يخليني أتشجع بالتواجد هنا في بيت الرب 


ميرسي جدا 

وأتمنى ليك السعادة الدائمة يارب


----------



## Fadie (23 نوفمبر 2006)

تصحيح بسيط فقط



> وأقول لكل مسلم مقولة عمر بن الخطاب :
> نحن قوم أعزنا الله في الإسلام فمن ترك دينه فقد ذل


 
نحن قوم اعزنا الله بالاسلام فاذا ابتغينا العزة بغيره أذلنا الله


----------



## jupiter4x (23 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير 

ميرسي على التصحيح 

وعلى فكرة إنتا عارف مقولات عمر أكتر مني 
وده حاجة جميلة جدا منك 

في تكملة مني على فكرة 
في مسلمين سنهم أكبر من 30 سنة ومابيعرفوش يتوضوا ولا يصلوا بس ممكن تلاقوهم يدخلوا هنا ويشتموا وهما مش عارفين عن الإسلام حاجة ونفس الشيء عن المسيحية ممكن بيفتكروهم بيعبدوا الصليب او اي حاجة تانية 

وبعدين مافيش حد منهم فاهم وكل اللي بفكرهم انهم يدافعو ويدافعوا ويهاجموا ايه بالضبط مش عارفين 

اتمنى اي حد عاوز يعرف مين هوا المسلم الحقيقي يسمع قصة حياة الشيخ 
عبدالحميد كشك الله يرحمه 
بصوته شخصيا 

انا مش عاوز ادعي اي حد للإسلام ولا بنفره عن المسيحية 
دي مسأله شخصية بين الإنسان بربه 

وعلى رأي واحد صاحبي واحد من عبدة الشيطان دعاه للإنظمام ليه 
فرد عليه : أنا أساسا مابصليش لربنا حاروح وآجي أصلي للشيطان !؟ 

ميرسي ليكم


----------



## Fadie (23 نوفمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههه حلوة الجملة الاخيرة دى


----------



## دفاع (23 نوفمبر 2006)

Fadie قال:


> اتنيل انت بق بس فى منتدى ام مريم قصدى ابن مريم بس هنا زى الكتكوت جعلناك صاغر



أنا عارفك دمك محروق مني لما فضحتك في منتدى ابن مريم وهروبك من ameer27 في موضوع علم الحديث والموضوع موثق بالصفحات في مرفقات الموضوع

:t32: :t32: :t32:


----------



## (~مسلم~) (23 نوفمبر 2006)

ن جايين في منتداكم عشان ندعيكم للطريق الصحيح وهو الاسلام

وليس دينكم المسيحيه


----------



## احمد2006 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

اولا بقطع ايدى اذا انت مسلم ياjupiter4x  
وثانيا الاسلام مش محتاج واحد مثلك يدافع عنه  وسيدنا المسيح ليس افضل نبى عند الاسلام  فالرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم سيد الخلق واشرف الخلق اجمعين 
ونحن لانتهجم على احد  ولا نهين احد نحن مسالمين للى يسالمنا واشداء على من يتعرض لديننا ولنبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام


----------



## AAAAA (24 نوفمبر 2006)

احمد2006 قال:


> اولا بقطع ايدى اذا انت مسلم ياjupiter4x
> وثانيا الاسلام مش محتاج واحد مثلك يدافع عنه  وسيدنا المسيح ليس افضل نبى عند الاسلام  فالرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم سيد الخلق واشرف الخلق اجمعين
> ونحن لانتهجم على احد  ولا نهين احد نحن مسالمين للى يسالمنا واشداء على من يتعرض لديننا ولنبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام



كلامك صحيح
سيدنا المسيح ليس افضل نبي في الاسلام
هناك من افضل منه
سيدنا محمد اولا
سيدنا ابراهيم ثانيا
الله اصطفى من المرسلين الخمسه اولوا العزم
واصطفى من الخمسه اثنين هما سيدنا محمد وسيدنا ابراهيم
واصطفى سيدنا محمد على العالمين


----------



## huda (24 نوفمبر 2006)

فعلا وانا اوافقك الراي يا احمد 
مش كل من ادعى انه مسلم اصبح مسلم


----------



## Scofield (24 نوفمبر 2006)

(~مسلم~) قال:


> ن جايين في منتداكم عشان ندعيكم للطريق الصحيح وهو الاسلام
> 
> وليس دينكم المسيحيه




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لاتعليق


----------



## Scofield (24 نوفمبر 2006)

احمد2006 قال:


> اولا بقطع ايدى اذا انت مسلم ياjupiter4x
> وثانيا الاسلام مش محتاج واحد مثلك يدافع عنه  وسيدنا المسيح ليس افضل نبى عند الاسلام  فالرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم سيد الخلق واشرف الخلق اجمعين
> ونحن لانتهجم على احد  ولا نهين احد نحن مسالمين للى يسالمنا واشداء على من يتعرض لديننا ولنبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام




اكيد لازم تنكر الأخ و تقول عليه ليس مسلم لانك تعودت ان الاسلام كره وعلى المسلم ان يكره الكل صدقنى انت صعبان عليا


----------



## Scofield (24 نوفمبر 2006)

AAAAA قال:


> كلامك صحيح
> سيدنا المسيح ليس افضل نبي في الاسلام
> هناك من افضل منه
> سيدنا محمد اولا
> ...




ههههههههههههه
لو محمد كان موجود وسمعك كان قتلك
ممكن تقول لى محمد أحيا موتى محمد خلق محمد شفى أمراض محمد فعل أى معجزة
محمد سينزل على الأرض و سيدين الناس ؟
ما هو الشئ الذى جعل محمد أفضل من المسيح؟


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخى العزيز ريمون

أحب أن أعرفك بأنه لم ولن يسب أى أحد فى أى منتديات مسلمة للسيد المسيح 

وهذا للعلم فقط


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*أخى أحمد*



احمد2006 قال:


> اولا بقطع ايدى اذا انت مسلم ياjupiter4x
> وثانيا الاسلام مش محتاج واحد مثلك يدافع عنه  وسيدنا المسيح ليس افضل نبى عند الاسلام  فالرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم سيد الخلق واشرف الخلق اجمعين
> ونحن لانتهجم على احد  ولا نهين احد نحن مسالمين للى يسالمنا واشداء على من يتعرض لديننا ولنبينا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام





*صدقت يا أخى أحمد 

فهو فعلاً ليس مسلماً 

وأنا اتحداه فى البالتوك 

وكما يريد هو *​


----------



## Scofield (24 نوفمبر 2006)

محمدباشا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخى العزيز ريمون
> 
> ...




أنت بتكذبنى يعنى
روح شوف موقع ابن مريم و شوف اعضائه 
وكلنا على فكرة عارفين كل اللى بتقلوه علينا و على المسيح خلى الطابق مستور احسن


----------



## jupiter4x (24 نوفمبر 2006)

حبيبي أول شي أنت قاعد تشكك بإسلامي على مزاجك 
عموما على راحتك مو أنت ولا غيرك من المسلمين المتواجدين لهم الحق في التشكيك بديني أو إلتزامي لكن اللي تسوونه غلط 

خل أرجع اتكلم باللهجة المصرية علشان كلامي يصير واضح أوكي حبيبي !؟

أول حاجة إنت بتقول إني مش مسلم وحاتقطع إيدك لو كنت أنا مسلم 
أول شي حا قولك أشهد أن لاإله إلا الله وحده لاشريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير 

ثانيا أنا شخص أنتمي للأشراف المخزوميين من سلالة خالد بن الوليد يعني أنا مش شيعي ولا حتى مسيحي أوكي !؟

ثالثا إذا تكلمت بالحق هل هذا الشيء يزعل حد خصوصا إني كنت مع كل الجانبين ياباشا !؟

شوف يسوع عليه السلام وله المجد  أعظم نبي عند المسلمين وبشهادة النبي محمد 

تنكر إنه فيه فقط 5 رسل هما اللي قالوا عنهم أولي العزم من الرسل وهما نوح وإبراهيم وموسى وعيسى ومحمد 
وفي حديث عن يوم القيامة بيقول إن الناس بيروحوا لأدم علشان يشفع لهم عند ربنا وبيرد عليهم أنا أخطأت روحوا لنوح فيروحوله وبيقولهم أنا أخطأت ودعيت على قومي روحوا لإبراهيم ويروحوا له فيقول أنا كذبت مرتين في إن اللي حطم الأوثان هو كبير الأصنام إلخ روحوا لموسى فراحوا له فقال أنا قتلت نفس فروحو لعيسى ويروحوا له فيقول لهم روحوا لمحمد من غير مايذكر أي خطأ عمله لأنه منزه عن الأخطاء وكان عاوز يشرف النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقول الرسول أنا لها إلخ القصة 

فإيه المعنى من الكلام دا !؟

وبعدين هل لازم أكفر ناس علشان يخضعوا ويخافوا 
أصلا مش لازم نتخانتق حرام وكل واحد حر بمستقبله هل ممكن أتخانق مع شخص على وضيفة ولا دراسة إختارها مع إنها ليها تأثير جامد على مستقبله !؟ وأقوله لا إنتا خاطأ وتعالا معايا بشغلي ؟

كل شخص له حرية الإختيار 
بالنسبة ليا أنا بحترم كل الأديان وخصوصا المسيحية لأني قابلت ناس كتيرين منهم ببلدي وكانوا محترمين أكتر من المسلمين 

وبالنسبة ليا أنا بحب أقرا للشيخ المجاهد عبدالله عزام رحمه الله وكمان للشهيد سيد قطب وأسمع للشيخ كشك رحمه الله  فمش عارف يامسلمين ياللي هنا واللي كفرتوني هل بتسمعوا لهم أو تقروا حاجة ليهم يابشوات ؟

هو دايما بيتقال لا كرامة لنبي في قومه 
والمسلم قاعد يتهزق من المسلمين اللي زيه 
يعني ولا واحد من الإخوان المسيحيين شتمني بأي كلمة 
وفي ناس من المسلمين اللي هنا دافعت عنهم وهما عارفين بشكل لبق وبعدين بيقولوا إني مش مسلم 

إذا كنت يعني بعرف مقاطع من الكتاب المقدس يعني أنا مش مسلم !؟
ماهو الشيخ أحمد ديدات الله يرحمه كان حافظ الكتاب المقدس كاملا ومين يقدر يقول إنه مش مسلم !؟

عموما لو وجودي مالهوش لازمه دا اللي بشوفه فأنا منسحب 
بما إنه موقع للكنيسة مش لأذناب المسلمين وأنا آسف على الكلمة دي لأني تشتمت وفي دعوة إني أشارك تحدي في البالتوك من أحد الإخوة على إيه كل اللي عاوز أقوله قلته هنا
واللي يهمني اللي بيني وبين ربي مو بيني وبينك يا أخ 

بما إنه موقع كنسي فأتمنى إذا كان وجودي بيسبب أي إحراج لحد إنكم تشطبوا إسمي ويتمنع دخولي مرة تانية 

اللي عاوز يهدي أي شخص من أي دين يقول كلام جميل ومقنع 
دا ربنا قال في القرءان الكريم : لو كنت فظا غليظ القلب لانفظوا من حولك 

وكل شخص يعرف أخلاق النبي محمد اللي قال ربنا عنه وإنك لعلى خلق عظيم 

ودا كافي بالنسبة ليا 

وشكرا لكم 
ولو أخطأت بحق أحد فأنا آسف جدا 

وعلى فكرة المسلم من سلم الناس من لسانه ويده


----------



## jupiter4x (24 نوفمبر 2006)

وعلى فكرة أكمل حاجة مهمة جدا للمسلمين اللي بيشككوا بإسلامي 

هما مش بيقتنعوا بكلمة لا إله إلا الله وحدها بس 

وأنا أكملها 

أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأنا محمدا عبده ورسوله 

مش بقولها علشان خايف حد الرده  هههههههه لووووول
لا علشان بس يتأكدوا إني مسلم 

ودا مش شرف ليا بس 
أنا عبد صاغر لله 
وأحد أبنا الله كمان 
الكلام ده في العهد القديم أي حد تابع لله فيسمى إبن ليه 
وفي حديث للنبي عليه السلام : الناس عيال الله وأقربهم إليه أنفعهم لعياله 

والشخص اللي يشكك بمقام المسيح عيسى بن مريم هوا مش مسلم 
والمسيح قال ربنا عنه في القرءان إنه لن يستنكف أن يكون عبدا لله 
وهو فعلا كدا حتى بالعهد الجديد كان دايما بصلي وبيذكر ربنا
والقوة الإلهية اللي عنده دايما كان بيقول إنها من الله الآب ذات نفسه 

شكرا ليكم وإذا سمحت ليا فرصة تانية حاكمل


----------



## Scofield (24 نوفمبر 2006)

jupiter4x قال:


> حبيبي أول شي أنت قاعد تشكك بإسلامي على مزاجك
> عموما على راحتك مو أنت ولا غيرك من المسلمين المتواجدين لهم الحق في التشكيك بديني أو إلتزامي لكن اللي تسوونه غلط
> 
> خل أرجع اتكلم باللهجة المصرية علشان كلامي يصير واضح أوكي حبيبي !؟
> ...




حبيبى أنت هنا أخ لينا و فعلا يشرفنا وجودك أما الذى يعترض فأذا لم يكن يعجبه المكان فهو الذى لا بد ان يذهب
وليس انت أنت هنا مع أخوتك و حبايبك ونتشرف بوجودك بينا
ربنا يباركك و يحفظك


----------



## jupiter4x (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ريمون شكرا ليك 
المفروض الواحد لما يكون داعي بإسم ربنا إنه يكون رابح للنفوس مش منفر ليها 
واللي حصل من الإخوة المسلمين أنا بعذرهم ولهم حق كبير عليا وأنا بعتذر ليهم 

وأنا بشكرك لأنك فعلا شخص عظيم وأخلاقك عالية جدا 
وأنا بتشرف جدا بوجودي معاكم هنا 
لأنه بالنهاية ربنا رحيم وكل الناس حايدخلوا اللجنة بغض النظر عن أديانهم لأنه مش حايكون في النار غير شرار الناس بس 
أما المخلصين واللي كلهم خير فهما بالجنة مادام بيعرفوا إن ربنا هو الله 
ودا اللي متفقين عليه المسلمين والمسيحيين 

وشكرا ليك 

تقبلوا تحياتي وحبي


----------



## huda (24 نوفمبر 2006)

jupiter4x قال:


> أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأنا محمدا عبده ورسوله
> 
> مش بقولها علشان خايف حد الرده  هههههههه لووووول
> لا علشان بس يتأكدوا إني مسلم
> ...




*اولا من طريقة كلامك واضح انك بتستهزء بحد الرده
وبعدين اول مره اشوف مسلم يقول انا احد ابناء الله ؟؟؟
كلمتك هذي خلتني تاكد من حاجه 
وانك مش مسلم لان المسلم ما يقول انا احد ابناء الله *


----------



## jupiter4x (24 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله 
أهلا إخت هدى 
إختي أنا لما أتكلم هنا فأنا داخل بين خليط مسيحي مسلم ولازم أتكلم مع الطرفين وكلامي لازم يكون متوازن بين الكل 

ممكن أكون أخطأت لكن الرسول محمد عليه السلام له حديث عن إن الناس كلهم عيال الله 
وبعدين كلمة إبن غير كلمة ولد 
الله أحد لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد 


دي حاجة 

تاني حاجة يا أختي أنا بشكر غيرتك الإسلامية ودي حاجة جميلة جدا وشرف كبير ان البنت بالزمن ده تكون متمسكة بدينها وسط الخلاعة اللي موجودة 
ربنا يكرمك يارب 

بالنسبة ليا انا انا مش محتاج اوضح اكتر اني مسلم خصوصا اني احد أحفاد الصحابة المجاهدين وأسياد العرب اللي ليهم حق الخلافة من قريش 

فالشرف وحده للذي يخلص لله وحده عز وجل ولا يبيع آخرته بعرض من الدنيا 

اتا ماعنديش مشكلة مع حد 
وانا ماليش معنى بأي حاجة لأني مش مهم المهم هوا انا نفهم تعاملنا مع بعض كويس ونكون قمة بالأخلاق الكريمة وزي ماقال النبي عليه السلام : إنما بعثت لأتمم مكارم الأخلاق 

فمش عارف لو في حاجة تحبي نتناقش بيها أنا حاظر يا أختي الكريمة 
وشرف كبير إنه يكون في نساء كاملات مثل مريم بنت عمران وخديجة بنت خويلد وفاطمة بنت محمد وأسأل الله تعالى أن تكوني معهن راضية مرضية 
شكرا ليكي يا أختي 
وأستغفر الله العظيم


----------



## jupiter4x (24 نوفمبر 2006)

بالنسبةلحد الردة في كلام كتير عنه وماعنديش وقت اوضح 
بس اللي ضحكني هوا إذا بيقولوا  اصلا مش مسلم فازاي يتطبق على غير المسلمين ومن مين بالضبط 
ولاتجادل ولاتناقش يا اخ علي والا


----------



## huda (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*
اول مره اسمع ان الرسول يقول ان الناس كلهم عيال الله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ومافي حاجه اريد مناقشتها معك *


----------



## jupiter4x (24 نوفمبر 2006)

مش مشكلتي مش مشكلتي يا خويا مش مشكلتي يا حبيبي شايف شخصية مراتك أقوى منك خدلك إجازة ورضع الواد 

مش عاوزة تتناقشي معايا وأنا كمان ماعنديش مشكلة أنا ماليش نفس أتناقش مع ناس منفرين زيكم 

وبعدين ليه كل مسلم يكلمني بيتكلم معايا بقلة ذوق مع إنه بيخاطب المسيحيين بكلام جميل وبيسلم عليهم هههههههههههه أحيييييييييه 

بالنسبة لمعلوماتك بالحديث الشريف ضعيفة هيا مشكلتك لوحدك أنا مالييش علاقة يا أخت 

وزي ماقال زعيم الخلايا الإرهابية لعادل إمام في فيلم الإرهابي 

أنا طلقت إخت مراتي من جوزها لأنه كان بيشتغل مع الحكومة الكافرة فعايز أجوزك للأخت رشيدة 
لوووول

وزي ماقال الأنبا شنودة في النكتة بتاعة ريس مصر لما كان عاوز يخلي إبنه يحكم وراه وكلم مفتي مصر وقاله خير خلف لخير سلف وبعدين كلم الأنبا فرد عليه : أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وأن محمدا رسول الله 
إنتا كلامك يخلي الواحد يكفر 

وإنتوا كمان يا إخوة مسلمين كلامكم حايخليني أكفر بسبب ذوقفكم معايا 

فحا قول : أشهد أن لا إلاله إلا الله وأن عيسى رسول الله 
إرتحتوا 

يالله سلام يا جميل


----------



## jupiter4x (24 نوفمبر 2006)

يا خبر ليه كده !؟




المهم تكوني إستغفرتي الرب


----------



## huda (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*اكفر حد حايشك؟؟؟؟*


----------



## huda (24 نوفمبر 2006)

على فكره متى اسلمت عشان تكفر ؟؟


----------



## jupiter4x (24 نوفمبر 2006)

ههههههههههه

ميرسي تاني يا قمر 

إنتي بتكرهيني ليه يعني بس !؟
أنا عملت لك حاجة ؟

ناقص تقولي عليك اللعنة بعدد القبور اللي تفتحت من أيام سيدنا آدم لغاية ديلوقتي 
زي ماقال يوسف وهبي لعمر الشريف لوول

عموما أنا مش جوزك علشان تتخانقي معايا علشان أطلقك 

فامتزعليش خالص مالص 

وبعدين لاتقولي نيللي نيللي ولا أقولك شيريهان شيريهان

الصياعة أدب مش هز كتاف


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*إثبت ذلك*



ٌREMON قال:


> أنت بتكذبنى يعنى
> روح شوف موقع ابن مريم و شوف اعضائه
> وكلنا على فكرة عارفين كل اللى بتقلوه علينا و على المسيح خلى الطابق مستور احسن





*حبيبى أنت تدعى ذلك وهذا ليس صحيح

فعليك الإثبات لنا دون مماطلة 

ولا خروج من الموضوع 

أو أنك تهرب أحسن*​


----------



## jupiter4x (24 نوفمبر 2006)

مش قال القرموطي ولع المنطقة بعدين وقعت أبراج نيويورك لووول 


يا حبيبتي والله أنا مسلم ليه بيتهاجميني 
أنا عملت إيه علشان تهاجموني يعني 

فمش عارف يا أختي أقولك إيه 
بس أنا مستمتع بردودك لأنها حاجة لذيذة نخرج من جو الإكتئاب اللي كنا فيه بسبب المشاحنات بين المسيحيين والمسلمين 

ديلوقتي المسلمين قلبوا على بعض 
قلبوا عليا أنا وأنا موضح مين أنا هههههه
حاجة غريبة 

عموما ولايهمك يا حلوة إتس أوكي 

شكرا ليكي وأتمنى ماكونش دايقتك


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*يارتها جابت منك اثنين*



jupiter4x قال:


> حبيبي أول شي أنت قاعد تشكك بإسلامي على مزاجك
> عموما على راحتك مو أنت ولا غيرك من المسلمين المتواجدين لهم الحق في التشكيك بديني أو إلتزامي لكن اللي تسوونه غلط
> 
> خل أرجع اتكلم باللهجة المصرية علشان كلامي يصير واضح أوكي حبيبي !؟
> ...






*بص يا عبيط

هو أنا لما أقول أشهد أن المسيح هو الله أكون بذلك مسيحى 
اتنيل على عينك *​


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*ايها الذكى ابن الذكية*



jupiter4x قال:


> مش قال القرموطي ولع المنطقة بعدين وقعت أبراج نيويورك لووول
> 
> 
> يا حبيبتي والله أنا مسلم ليه بيتهاجميني
> ...






*ممكن يا عم السم
تجيلى على البالتوك 
وأنا هاكشفك من سؤالين 

2
2
2
2​*


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخت هدى 

هداكى الله للخير 

انا أؤكد لكى انه ليس مسلم


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*ريمــــــــــــــــــــون*



ٌREMON قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> لو محمد كان موجود وسمعك كان قتلك
> ممكن تقول لى محمد أحيا موتى محمد خلق محمد شفى أمراض محمد فعل أى معجزة
> محمد سينزل على الأرض و سيدين الناس ؟
> ما هو الشئ الذى جعل محمد أفضل من المسيح؟





*حبيبى من يحيى الموتى فهو الله 

ولكن إحياء الموتى لعيسى عليه السلام كان بأمر من الله 

وتعالى أقول لك 

هل تعلم أن المسيخ الدجال هو أيضاً سيحى الموتى 

فالمعجزات ليست دليل الألوهية*​


----------



## jupiter4x (24 نوفمبر 2006)

أرجوا من الإخوة المشرفين مسح الكلام الوحش وطرد العضو الغبي ده لأنه مابمثلش الإسلام أساسا 
هو وشركائه المتحدين على الغباء 

إنتوا فضيحة حقيقية متربيين فين بالضبط لما تعملوا كده ؟

اللي ولا مسيحي سبني 
يجي مسلم غبي يعمل معايا كده وأنا كنت بدافع عنه !!!!!!!!!


----------



## huda (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*وين الادب الي تدعيه يا jupiter4x والله الادب في الشرق وانت في الغرب 
وبعدين ايش البلد الي بتقول طز فيه ؟؟
صحيح انك ما تستحي

وشكرا يا محمد باشا اصلا انا عارفه انه مش مسلم من زمان *


----------



## jupiter4x (24 نوفمبر 2006)

وعلى فكرة يا أفندي المسيح مش ممكن يقبل الأشكال اللي زيك إنهم يتبعوه


----------



## jupiter4x (24 نوفمبر 2006)

الأدب في الغرب وأنا في الشرق أو العكس 
وين أدبج أنتي لما تكلمت معاج بإحترام وأنتي مارديتي إلا بقلة ذوق معاي !؟

شنو هذا 
تسمين نفسج مسلمة وأنتي تكلمين معاي بهالإسلوب 
ليش يعني بعرف !؟
إذا عندج الشجاعة ردي علي وفهميني 

وبعدين واحد واطي مثله يسبني ويقول إتنيل على عينك وهو قاعد يقول لكل مسيحي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بينما السلام لازم يكون السلام على من إتبع الهدة ويقعد يسب فيني ويقول إنت مو مسلم 

يغ إما تحترمون نفسكم أو تستاهلون الكلام اللي ينرد عليكم فيه 

وبعدين أنتي من وين بالضبط 

مو مشكلة بس واحد يكفرني ومايحترم كلامي اللي كان عدل مع الكل فأنا مو مسئول لو لعنت والدي والدينه 

يالله باي


----------



## jupiter4x (24 نوفمبر 2006)

عجبك الإسلام الأخ يا إخت هدى لما يتعدى بكلامه على أهلي هو دا إسلامكم ؟


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

أخى الكريم أنا ماسبيتك

أنت تلعب بعقولنا 

وتقول أشياء خطأ والمفروض انك مسلم

وطلبت منك ان تثبت لى إسلامك فتجاهلت


----------



## huda (24 نوفمبر 2006)

يا jupiter4x  ايش التناقض هذا الي عندك بعدين 
وش يخصك في بلدي يوم تسئل ناوي تشتم زياده سبحان الله


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

فأنت قلت أن سيدنا محمد قال ان الناس كلهم عيال الله 

مدافعاً عن كلمتك التى قلت فيها أنك إبن الله

فهذا ليس كلامك


----------



## jupiter4x (24 نوفمبر 2006)

******************

*نظرا لتجاوزتك تم طردك 3 ايام*

*الادارة coptic man*


----------



## jupiter4x (24 نوفمبر 2006)

وبالنسبة لموضوع عيال الله هو موجود للحديث وإرجعوا لسلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة للألباني 


وأنا آسف مرة تانية


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

لم ولن أتقبل اسفك فأنت أهانتنى

الا إن تشتم نفسك كما شتمتنى


----------



## huda (24 نوفمبر 2006)

*الله يسامحك ويعطيك على قد نيتك 
خلاص قفلو على الموضوع *


----------



## jupiter4x (24 نوفمبر 2006)

وإنتا كمان شتمتني وكفرتني 
ومن قد كفّر مسلما فقد كفر 

عموما إذا كان لازم 
فأنا حاشتم نفسي أوكي  لووول
هههههه

أنا شخص واطي ومش متربي وحيوان وصايع 
وأهلي ماعرفوش يربوني أوكي 
وإحنا زي الأغنام بنتباع وبنشتري وحيوانات 
وبلدي الكويت بلط واطي والأمير جزمة وحيوان وحرامي 
وأنا مذهبي معفن 
وما أستحقش إني أكون إنسان لأني حيوان ويمكن أكون حشرة كمان 

أتمنى أكون إعتذرت بالشكل المطلوب


----------



## jupiter4x (24 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورة إختي وأنا آسف يعني الأفضل مانشيل على بعض 
وحقج علي 
والله يسامح الكل


----------



## jupiter4x (24 نوفمبر 2006)

إذا في حاجة بقلبك لسه بليز قولوا أنا عندي دزينة شتايم لنفسي لأني مقهور منها من فترة ونفسي أشتم نفسي الجزمة لغاية ما أحس براحة أكتر


----------



## jupiter4x (24 نوفمبر 2006)

صافي يا لبن !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

وأنا يا أخى لا أرضى لك هذا 

الله يسامحك 

وانا مسامحك

وياريت انت ايضاً تسامحنى 

لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


----------



## jupiter4x (24 نوفمبر 2006)

الله يسامحك ويسامحني 

وصدقني بعد كل حاجة 
أقولك إني أحبك في الله 
بالآخر إنتا أخويا في الإسلام 

وحقك عليا يا أخي 
والحمدلله إنه تتحول سيئاتنا لحسنات


----------



## huda (24 نوفمبر 2006)

:big29: :big29:


----------



## jupiter4x (24 نوفمبر 2006)

توضيح للإخوة المسيحيين 

إحنا المسلمين ممكن نشتم بعض ونضرب بعض ونتكلم مع بعض كلام وحش بس بالآخر زي ماشفتوا من داخلنا بنحب بعض ونتأسف بشدة على حساب نفسينا لأننا من جوانا أبيض جدا 
مجرد إنفعالات 
بس ممكن ندافع بدمنا علشان الإسلام 
وعن الحق حتى لو تجاه مسيحي إتظلم 
بنكون جنبه للآخر 
ده اللي بنعرفه من زمان

---------------------------------

*الانفعالات والشتائم تبقي خارج المنتدي *

*نحن لسنا مسرحا لقلة الادب والاحترام*


----------



## jupiter4x (24 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا ليكم 

أنا بعتذر مرة تانية من الكل 

وحاروح أصلي الجمعة علشان أذن  عندنا 

السلام عليكم


----------



## محمدباشا (24 نوفمبر 2006)

أخى الكريم 

أنا أسمى محمد

وانت


----------



## AAAAA (25 نوفمبر 2006)

jupiter4x قال:


> ريمون شكرا ليك
> المفروض الواحد لما يكون داعي بإسم ربنا إنه يكون رابح للنفوس مش منفر ليها
> واللي حصل من الإخوة المسلمين أنا بعذرهم ولهم حق كبير عليا وأنا بعتذر ليهم
> 
> ...


ياسيدي احنا اسفين على التشكيك
بس اصلها حاجه غريبه
عمال تتقرب من ناس طول النهار والليل بيسبوا في الرسول
يعني ريمون ده مش بيبطل سب في الرسول من اناء الليل لأطراف النهار
وانت تقوله انت راجل محترم وعلى خلق
ده اسمه كلام يعني
انت ماتعرفش ايه الولاء والبراء ولا ايه؟؟؟


----------



## jim_halim (26 نوفمبر 2006)

ههههههههههه سمك لبن تمر هندي ..


----------



## michael funky (28 يونيو 2009)

+++سلام و نعمة المسيح الفائقة المعرفة+++ لما ابونا زكريا بيعمل فتنة؟؟؟؟!!!! طيب لماذا نسيتى او تناسيتى ما كان يفعله الشيخ الشعراوى من اهانة و سب للمسيحيين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!:smil8::a82:شكرا جزيلا و ربنا يبارك الجميع+++:sami73::smi107:


----------



## افتخر بـإسلامي (28 يونيو 2009)

*يعطيك العافيــة اخوي وما قول غير ربي يهديك ان شالله*


----------



## anglicgirls (29 يونيو 2009)

*ما هو كده يبقى أحنا بنطبق قاعدة العين بالعين و السن بالسن  . لكننا كمسيحيي لما نعمل زي ما المسيح قالنا من ضربك على خدك الأيمن فحول له الآخر أيضا . و لا أنت ايه رأيك ؟​*


----------

